# Electric Snowmobile/Ski-trail-groomer



## nbarr7 (Nov 22, 2016)

I apologize if this has been covered in the forum (searches seemed to bring up other design criteria) but I have some interest in converting an older snowmobile to electric NOT for the purpose of re-creating anything like the gasoline performance/speed, but instead to use the low-end torque and essentially walking-speed to pull a small cross country ski groomer around my property (assuming we get a 'real' winter up here ever again)

Platform at this point is an old 1968 Johnson Skee Horse. Weight is unknown (at least I can't find it in original literature/brochures) but likely 400lbs or less (based on similar model years). This weight also includes the gasoline motor. The original gas motor is a little two cycle two cylinder 16hp. And again, i'm not looking to recreate that - just provide some context as to what was originally spec-ed to push this thing around.

I would like to groom a very small loop on my property, so low-end torque is required (for pulling with some snow load) with top speed only needing to be walking speed or slightly higher (what, 4-6mph?) Run time would also only need to be brief - let's say half an hour to an hour.

1.) Is this feasible?
2.)Motor recommendations? 
3.)Other suggestions/comments/things I'm overlooking?

THANK YOU


----------



## liteglow (Mar 2, 2010)

I also want to convert a snowmobile belt into EV.

Only using a belt, and place battery, motor, controller and everything inside the belt. Then you can use it as a locomotive and it will drag you around  

I know this have been done "professional" before, but I never seen more to it after.
And I dont think I have notice any DIY ?


Any idea of a simple DC motor controller, and what type of motor would it need?
The total weight of the sled would be around 40-50kg, and it must be able to pull 100kg .

ideas ?


----------

